# Let's talk fake Fortis watches



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

Though not well publicized Fortis recognizes that watches of theirs from 40 years old to the present are being counterfeited and sold on the open market today. We are not immune to the problem that plagues Rolex, Omega and others. It's actually worse with Fortis because there have been so many variations and models since 1990 that it's impossible to keep track of them all.

These are factory-made counterfeit watches - not pieces of real Fortis watches someone put together with a dodgy dial. They are manufactured to deceive and take your money.

If they can be made en masse for US$20-100 in a country with low costs and sold for 1000% profit (or more) overseas then someone, somewhere has done it.

Contacting Fortis directly, as a consumer with authenticity questions, means poor Monika or someone else has to take time away from their job and attempt to have someone look at the photos we send and maybe dig up an advertisement or a catalog (if it even exists.) This is why anything over 15 years old in the Fortis world might as well have been found on the wrist of an excavated Tyrannosaur.

Here is a thread I added several posts to regarding fake Fortis Marinemaster Super Compressor watches. Certainly a very, very small slice of the pie, but one that is populated with 95% fake watches it seems.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/how-choose-fortis-marinemaster-super-compressor-1710578.html

Though my interest was specifically in the Marinemaster Super Compressor, it appears that nothing is sacred when it comes to making money.

Are all the people on Ebay that sell NIB Fortis watches out of their bedroom legitimate sellers? Where do they keep getting dozens and dozens of brand new watches and have so much confidence they can start all their auctions at $1? It does seem curious.

Sadly I don't have specific information on any watch, but Fortis considered the problem to be great enough that they devoted two pages in their 100 year anniversary book to fake Fortis watches. Yes Cosmonauts, B-42, Flieger, etc.

http://www.fortis-watches.com/upload/Jubliaeumsbuch/FORTIS-100-Years-Jubilee-Book.pdf

Here are the two pages from the above book that are of interest to this discussion - remember this is from 2002, so it is most likely much worse now! Don't take any of this as gospel there are errors in this book.

I thought it better to have the conversation in one place than scattered among many threads.

If you have anything concrete to add I know we'd all be interested.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you have any data or just speculated questions? You can have the same concern about every other watch brand as well.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

I might not have been clear. The two photo attachments are from Fortis. It is their statement, not mine, that those are fake watches. As to the Fortis MarineMaster Super Compressors, yes the data is on this forum in the link provided. My estimate that 95% of the MarineMaster Super Compressors are fake comes from me watching every auction for one on ebay for two years.


----------



## tomek123er (Dec 24, 2012)

Poljot is not a fake, it just Poljot heavily inspired , I do not see anywhere Fortis branding.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

I suspect that when Fortis put the photograph in their anniversary book it was their way of saying they didn't appreciate the "tribute" by Poljot!



tomek123er said:


> Poljot is not a fake, it just Poljot heavily inspired , I do not see anywhere Fortis branding.


----------

